# They wont stop!



## Noir (Jan 15, 2013)

My hens won't stop pecking at each other. In a nut shell:
Had an abusive roo. He was pecking at them, and they started pecking at each other.
Got rid of said abusive roo.
Got saddles and blu seal. 
Got nice little friendly silky roo.
Thought things were getting better. Started taking off the saddles from the chickens that looked healed.
Today i saw that one hen had a small circle of feathers plucked out and she was bleeding a little bit. WHAT DO I DO????


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Are they pecking at each other inside the coop? I was told to use red light in the coop. I was told it calms them and it makes it so they can't see the blood. I guess chickens instinctually will peck and cannibalize each other if they see blood. The more blood, the more pecking. All second hand info, don't know if it will help. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Too crowded? Just asking.


----------



## Noir (Jan 15, 2013)

They peck at each other where ever they are. I have a red heat lamp. But have yet to find a regular red light bulb. 

As far as the size I have five hens and a silky in a 4' x 3' area. I was told that would be large enough. Maybe it's not?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe it is. That's a lot of chickens in a pretty small space.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

And do you use the lamp 24/7?

(and if yes, can I ask why?)


----------



## Noir (Jan 15, 2013)

I only use the light at night when it's under 20 degrees. I'm going to try and revamp the coop this summer and make it bigger.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Noir said:


> I only use the light at night when it's under 20 degrees. I'm going to try and revamp the coop this summer and make it bigger.


I was just reading your other responces and in my opinion your area is way to small. 4x3 is only 12 sq ft that is only large enough for 3 full size hens possible 4. You are way over crowded and will continue to have issues until you have a larger area or remove some birds. As for the light, you asking for a fire. I live in Wisconsin with -25 F degree weather and do not provide heat. Chickens can survive these temps as long as they are in a coop free of drafts. By giving heat during the winter your weakening your flock. Now if you want eggs during the winter I would provide a 20 - 40 watt white light only for the extra hours it takes to equal 14 hours of daylight.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I think your chickens are telling you that it's too small. The books say three square feet per bird, but I have always gone by 4 per bird, and that's only coop space, they need access to outside to stretch their wings, either a nice run or a fenced area or free range, depending on your space available. 

If they are fully feathered, they don't need heat. Mine are fine in negative temps and I even have ones that go up in a tree, even with negative temperatures.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i have found red bulbs at the local walmart
they are called "party lights"
& give off almost no heat
i don't heat my coop either 
because if the power fails my birds might all die

good luck
piglett


----------

